# Overflowed my 90gal and 35gal tank!!!



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, I was filling up my 90gallon tank with my python and thought I might as well fill up my 35gal tank in my room with my pump.

So I went to go fill the 35gal tank up, and started staring at my new pair of blue diamonds for 2 minutes... forgot about the 90gal. 2 minutes later, it hit me that I was filling up my 90gal so I run out to my living room and there is water going 1.5 metres in every direction of the floor surrounding the tank. The stand is starting to get a curve in the middle because of all the water and it is wood.

I manage to clean up halfway and remember that the 35gal tank in my room is still being filled by my pump... so I run back and there is water all over my bedroom floor! AhhHHHh!

I am NEVER going to multitask again... EVER!


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

My sympathies - I've overflowed the kitchen a few times myself !
What a chore....


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm no good a multitasking either . How long did it take to clean? Hope it didn't cause any damage.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL ooh no! ~_~!

i am so bad at overflowing my tanks that i am not allowed to leave them or multitask anymore.. lol

Worst thing happened.. I was syphoning out my turtle tank. and wanted to start dinner while i was at it... So i am cooking and i am on my way back to y bed room when "Oooo! Six feet under is on.." 

So i sit and watch tv for like 10 mins and click! OMG!
I ran into the bed room and the whole 20 gal was emptied on my bedroom floor. PLus.. my laundry which was sorted into colours for washing was right beside it... LOL 

And!! to make matters worse... We have crappy linolium tile under our carpet so a day later it all curled up underneath the carpets.. :S 
My land lord is gunna hate me..


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Oops...thats a double bogey..
sorry to hear...but theres just something funny about it.. almost slapstick...
Hope the clean up was okay..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, heh, makes me feel better though. I get overflow mishape at least 1 a month.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## sympley (May 23, 2006)

My Vortex Diatom Filert housing cracked while I was at teh cottage and approx. 40Gallons of my 90gallon tank ended up on my carpet. It is still drying rign now 2 weeks after the incident. They did send me a new filter but my stand is damaged, it is curving up, and I can;t move it to dry. I had to move all my other furniture. It was a piss off for sure. My discus are still very stressed since this incident, and 2 of they are not doign very well ar all since then, probably few more day and they will be gone.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh no way... I am so sorry. I really hope they do ok.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Lol, I was filling up my 90gallon tank with my python and thought I might as well fill up my 35gal tank in my room with my pump.
> 
> So I went to go fill the 35gal tank up, and started staring at my new pair of blue diamonds for 2 minutes... forgot about the 90gal. 2 minutes later, it hit me that I was filling up my 90gal so I run out to my living room and there is water going 1.5 metres in every direction of the floor surrounding the tank. The stand is starting to get a curve in the middle because of all the water and it is wood.
> 
> ...


I recently learned a similar lesson. Don't fall asleep if your R/O unit is hooked up to the faucet and filling a 5 Gallon bucket.

Apparently there's only so much a 5 Gallon bucket can hold.

Maybe that's why they call it a 5 Gallon bucket!

WHO KNEW!!! 

OH! And don't skimp on the price if you use a rubbermaid as your out bucket from your tank. Apparently they can kind of wear out and explode. I had this happen once and my bathroom was literally 1" of water all around. My entire feet were submerged. I think its was like 8 Gallons or something.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

sympley said:


> My Vortex Diatom Filert housing cracked while I was at teh cottage and approx. 40Gallons of my 90gallon tank ended up on my carpet. It is still drying rign now 2 weeks after the incident. They did send me a new filter but my stand is damaged, it is curving up, and I can;t move it to dry. I had to move all my other furniture. It was a piss off for sure. My discus are still very stressed since this incident, and 2 of they are not doign very well ar all since then, probably few more day and they will be gone.


Turn off the lights and dont move around the tank too much for a couple days


----------

